

PageRank for Product Image Search - amichail
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.www2008.org/papers/pdf/p307-jingA.pdf

======
breily
Is there any way to actually download this as a PDF?

~~~
rms
copy the URL and strip out the scribd part

~~~
breily
ah, I see. Thanks.

